# Wild Origins - A Tribal Editorial



## FKP007 (Dec 23, 2015)

So this was a personal project of mine I've been wanting to shoot for sometime. If anyone has any questions or comments regarding the shoot please ask I'm more than happy to answer.


----------



## waday (Dec 23, 2015)

I don't see an image.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 23, 2015)

Nicely done; I trust, in keeping with your signature, only one light was used?


----------



## FKP007 (Dec 23, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done; I trust, in keeping with your signature, only one light was used?



One light directly overhead the subject angled down. A BRX500i Elinchrom strobe with an Eli strip softbox. No fill, no reflectors.


----------



## FKP007 (Dec 23, 2015)

waday said:


> I don't see an image.


Sorry, should be working now!


----------



## waday (Dec 23, 2015)

Very nice!!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 23, 2015)

I like the subtle, low-key processing and its high degree of consistency over the set. Nice pictures! Wonderful.


----------



## FKP007 (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## rlemert (Dec 23, 2015)

Five and six almost look like a different model to me. In all the other pictures she has an 'edgier', no-nonsense expression - not harsh, but much more serious. In these two (especially the close-up), though, her expression is more one of mild surprise or amazement - almost more amusement. The differences are subtle (mouth maybe a little more open, eye's a bit wider), but the effect is fairly dramatic.


----------



## Donde (Dec 23, 2015)

Is there an actual tribe that these photos reflect or is that a generic use of the term? In any case very impressive studio photography.


----------



## Woodsman (Dec 23, 2015)

Very nice indeed


----------



## FKP007 (Dec 23, 2015)

rlemert said:


> Five and six almost look like a different model to me. In all the other pictures she has an 'edgier', no-nonsense expression - not harsh, but much more serious. In these two (especially the close-up), though, her expression is more one of mild surprise or amazement - almost more amusement. The differences are subtle (mouth maybe a little more open, eye's a bit wider), but the effect is fairly dramatic.


Makeup and hair can dramatically change a models look, however I don't think she looks like a different model lol thanks though

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## FKP007 (Dec 23, 2015)

Donde said:


> Is there an actual tribe that these photos reflect or is that a generic use of the term? In any case very impressive studio photography.


It's a mish mash of various pieces no reflection of any particular tribe. Thank you

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## mmaria (Dec 24, 2015)

love the idea, love the editing

well done!


----------



## Wizard1500 (Dec 24, 2015)

Very nicely done.....


----------



## Amocholes (Dec 24, 2015)

The word spectacular comes to mind.


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 24, 2015)

Beautifully done as always. I don't like the single strand of hair across her forehead in the fifth image though. If there were a few more strands going with it I don't think it would pull my focus as much, but as a single strand I find that it pulls most of my focus to that part of the image. Was there a reason you decided not to edit the strand out of the shot?


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 24, 2015)

I love everything about these!
I wish you would post more, it is very inspiring!


----------



## FKP007 (Dec 24, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> Beautifully done as always. I don't like the single strand of hair across her forehead in the fifth image though. If there were a few more strands going with it I don't think it would pull my focus as much, but as a single strand I find that it pulls most of my focus to that part of the image. Was there a reason you decided not to edit the strand out of the shot?



Agree on reflection it would have been better to remove however at the time felt it would be better to leave it in. Thanks


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 27, 2015)

FKP007 said:


> So this was a personal project of mine I've been wanting to shoot for sometime. If anyone has any questions or comments regarding the shoot please ask I'm more than happy to answer.



I keep coming back to see these again, so that most mean I need to nominate a few for POTM!
I nominate #4, and #7! They are all really great! 

December Photo of the Month Nomination Thread | Photography Forum


----------



## FKP007 (Dec 27, 2015)

So very kind of you.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 28, 2015)

not sure which tribe but nice lighting on the photos


----------



## FKP007 (Dec 28, 2015)

beagle100 said:


> not sure which tribe but nice lighting on the photos


I'm not sure either, it was all improvised styling on the day lol

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 29, 2015)

FKP007 said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > not sure which tribe but nice lighting on the photos
> ...



That is some really great improvising!


----------

